# Identifying fish in video



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, can you guys please identify all the fish in my video. I got an assortment of cichlids and plan to put some in my 75g tank once it finishes cycling. I know 2 are electric yellow labs but I dont know if they are pure since they have a thin line of black in their dorsal fin..I just added them a few days ago and one constantly chases the other. Ive seen many pictures of labs and they have black in the front fins and the black in the dorsal fin is a lot thicker. 
Im also confused if I have a maingano or is it a Johanni?

Thanks and please excuse the dirty glass I have a 2 yr old.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The purplish fish with the yellow fins are Pseudotropheus sp. acei 'Msuli'.

The light blue fish with vertical black 'tiger stripes' is a Metriaclima lombardoi (also known as a kenyi). If it is a female it will keep the pattern. If it is a male it will eventually transform into a solid yellowish colored fish.

The black and blue horizontally striped fish is most likely a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (also known as the Electric Blue Johanni); they're found near Maingano and are also known as Maingano's. Males and females of this species are similarly colored (blue/black, horizontally striped).

The differ from Melanochromis johanni (also known as Johanni) in that the johanni's are born yellowish-colored fish. The females remain that color and the males turn into blue/black fish resembling the maingano's. Since johanni's are in a maturing stage when they turn color, I'm guessing your fish is a maingano in that is appears relatively small yet has no trace of any yellow.

The other horizontally striped fish are some sort of melanochromis, but I can't tell (may be female maingano's or transitioning males of another species)

The yellowish fish that comes into frame at 0:34 appears to be a female metriaclima msobo, but I'm not 100% certain.

The blue fsih at 1:02 looks like a Metriaclima callainos (better known as the Cobalt Blue Zebra). Looks like there's another one at 1:40.

The orange one bottom-right at 2:31 might be a Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra). Same frame, the yellow on at the left is a Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric yellow lab).

If you're able to, please post some still photo's of these fish.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help! 

The reason I made a video is because my camera sucks and the pictures are not worth putting up. Im going to be purchasing another camera soon and I will post pics of the fish.


----------

